
Mountain Duck – Cyberduck for mounting volumes in the file explorer - signaler
https://mountainduck.io//
======
nticompass
Currently I am using [http://www.swish-sftp.org/](http://www.swish-sftp.org/)
on Windows and [http://macfusionapp.org/](http://macfusionapp.org/) (via
[https://osxfuse.github.io/](https://osxfuse.github.io/), see also
[https://github.com/osxfuse/osxfuse/wiki/SSHFS](https://github.com/osxfuse/osxfuse/wiki/SSHFS))
on OS X to mount SFTP servers.

Mountain Duck looks promising. For whatever reason the current solutions for
SSHFS on Windows/Mac are slightly out of date.

------
loomi
Nice, the developers of Mountain Duck won the Swiss Open Source Award for
their Cyberduck just yesterday!

[http://www.ossawards.ch/](http://www.ossawards.ch/)

~~~
Ch_livecodingtv
Saw this in a blog. They deserve it.

------
dogma1138
Windows had support for mounting FTP, and WebDAV(HTTP/HTTPS) natively since
Windows XP.

The "blob" storage support however was pretty damn needed especially
considering that you had to usually install dedicated software for each
service you use to get that ability before, and the few universal projects
that existed have so far been mostly abandoned.

------
volaski
I'm not familiar with this space but is this the first of its kind? Or are
there better ones? I actually think I may want to use it to manage my s3
assets. Would be helpful to know if there are alternatives and why this is
better

~~~
benjaminl
I am a happy customer of ExpanDrive
([http://www.expandrive.com/](http://www.expandrive.com/)) which is very
similar, except that it is cross platform and looks like it support more back-
ends.

ExpandDrive recently greatly enhanced their product by providing background
uploads.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Cyberduck (and apparently Mtn. Duck, judging by the screenshots) is equally
cross-platform; which is to say, runs on recent-ish versions of OSX and
Windows. Expandrive looks decent, but for my purposes fuse is good enough, and
free.

------
bsimpson
I'm surprised there's still a market for innovation in FTP clients. Most
everyone I know does automated deployments now with Heroku, AppEngine, git
push, etc..

~~~
pbreit
I'm surprised FTP hasn't been built in to Finder/FileExplorer yet.

~~~
wlesieutre
It is, but it's (at least historically) not well implemented.
[http://computers.tutsplus.com/tutorials/quick-tip-ftp-
into-a...](http://computers.tutsplus.com/tutorials/quick-tip-ftp-into-a-
server-with-finder--cms-21885)

Used to be that the whole Finder would hang while waiting for a response from
the server. I haven't tried recently to say whether that's still true.

------
calebm
I like that it sounds like "Mountain Dew", and think it will succeed for this
reason.

